

Konami just accidentally made P.T. the coolest game of all time - smacktoward
http://www.polygon.com/2015/5/7/8564283/opinion-konami-pt-removal-just-made-p-t-one-of-the-greatest-games-of-all-time

======
potench
Wow, I noticed the other day that Konami delisted themselves voluntarily from
the NYSE: [http://www.polygon.com/2015/4/27/8503893/konami-delists-
itse...](http://www.polygon.com/2015/4/27/8503893/konami-delists-itself-from-
new-york-stock-exchange) I imagine they did this before breaking the Silent
Hills news seeing as that might have a negative impact on their valuation.

